# Cyp macranthos



## parvi_17 (May 31, 2007)

This clone is from the Lake Baikal region of Siberia. It is only about 6" tall but has a huge flower. Almost my favorite species (hard to beat reginae)!

Joe


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2007)

I wish I had a place somewhere cooler to grow these; and a reginae alba too please!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 31, 2007)

This is the next cyp for me to get! Beautiful dark colour on yours


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2007)

Love that color!


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

great color on that cyp!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 31, 2007)

that is a great looking flower


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 31, 2007)

That is my favorite macranthos color! I have several from that region (the "Irkutsk" clone from Bill Steele). 

Excellent plant!

Ron Burch


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Ron, how fast do yours grow? I've only had this since October but so far it seems like a slow one.

Joe


----------

